# Restoration Project I Need Help With



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

A recent Ebay purchased arrived!

Finally a 4 way intersection with traffic light BOXED!
I have another I have had a long time but not boxed.










Works Great!
Only there is an issue! 
Was on a layout that someone paited the top greeen and got green paint on all 4 sides of the intersection. No problem there I will soak it in Simple green and that old paint will come right off. 

The problem is the rails are pretty rusty and the track is very dirty. Every slot filled with years of gunk.
I set off to give a wash in mild dawn and warm water dirt came off real easy.
Only problem is that the stenciled white line and the word "stop" at each intersection but one also started to disappear.
OMG! I freaked!
I stayed calm and stopped the cleaning process to evaluate. No problem! after some thought I came to the conclusion that is needed further cleanining and surface rust removal from the rails.
I decided that I was handy with an airbrush and can repaint the white stripes after I completely clean the track.
The white lines would be no problem! A bit of masking a shot of Tamiya white acrylic and the stripes are back. A light spraying just as they did it in factory.

Here is the prblem and why I am reaching out. I need help stenciling out a template for the word S T O P 

I don't know how to make the stencil. much less font or material needed.

Can someone than can possibly make a stencil either by hand or PC using a plotter cutter and vinyl help me out?

I can pay or trade something for your trouble

Thank you
Al


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Use tracing paper (super thin) to copy STOP from the track then transfer that to a piece of thin cardboard that you cut out to make a stencil.. ??


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

That's the problem! I don't have the confidence to make the stencil. Either transfering it to cardboard or pastic and cutting it out.
I never made one before


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

*Stamped Not Stenciled*

After allot of though on this intersection. I have come to the conclusion that the white line and the word " S T O P " were stamp appled rather than stenciled. I came to this conclusion bcause the center of the "O" and "P" in stop are not attached to the the outside of the letter as it would have to be with a stencil, but it can be unattached if a stamp were made.

So I guess I need to have a stamp made with the font and size.

Anyone here make Stamps?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

al, not for nuthin, but since you have one that hasn't got a box, how about combining the best of both into the box for collecting and use the other for a layout? layout stuff doesn't have to always exactly resemble collectable?
just an idea!
just sayin ......
LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lemee see if I can simplify for you Al.

For flat artwork I overlay the design with PTEG, aka common clear blister pack. Overlap it a bit and give yourself some room. Then tape it down around the edges so it cant wiggle away from you. 

Then overlay the PTEG with ordinary clear 2" packaging tape. I scribe out the design with a fresh hobby blade. I prefer something between 2 and 4 mil for the tape because it doesnt tear or run when you remove the stencil from the PTEG after cutting. The heavier edge of the thicker mil tape also makes it easier to pick the stencil off the PTEG and tranfer to the work piece. I just use the edge of the blade to undercut the stencil, peel and transfer in one motion.

This way your stencil is dead on the nut, and the workpiece is undamaged.

As you already have some remnant artwork to help you register the stencils; the only tricky part is the placement for the center of the "O" and the "P". Once your set, dont forget the obligatory test shot; then just hold the intersection vertical and shoot straight at it with low pressure and let it build slowly as though you could count the drops.

Good luck!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

foam cutout letters from a craft shop.stack 2-3 on a block of wood dip in paint and practice on some scrap til you get a feel for the paint...cheapskate way cut way the outside the letters off of a side of a potato... dip in paint and give it a go...


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Custom stamp-
http://www.thestampmaker.com/Products/Wood-Rubber-Stamp-L5-x-H5__WOOD_5X5.aspx


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Arial font looks close,size is in thousanths of an inch so 24 would .240 " high and you can adjust the spacing by doing one letter at a time-and they are cheap enough.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

or search for a stamp making kit but you would need to find the right size and font kit.
http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...pla-_-Office_Supplies+Basic_Supplies-_-841578


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I know nothing about it, but could it be silk screen ?


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Adiaz, if you are not confident making a stencil have you considered dry rub transfers? Craft shops often sell them in full alphabet sets in varying size fonts.

This particular set has 6 different sizes and is reasonably priced http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/MG738/page/1

Let us know what you decide please.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, the intersection track is the same with or without the stop light. If that stop light assembly comes off easy enough, I would just replace the intersection track with one in better condition.


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the intersection track is the same with or without the stop light. If that stop light assembly comes off easy enough, I would just replace the intersection track with one in better condition.



I just realized that today. I was just going to type that.

It's glued very well. Looks like it may be diggicult ro remove.


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

Great option Jisp (Michael)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dry rub might work.. You've already cleaned the track good. But, can you apply a clear coat to protect them, and then shoot a matte clear over it? I'm not sure if the dry rub will hold up to use.

One other thing to consider is putting the track in the freezer for an hour or two. thay might loosen up the cement/glue enough to separate the two. I know, risky maneuver... In a pinch, I think I recall that Tom at HO Models made the base and the light pole for those. He might still have the molds.

A long ways back before my HT days, I made a 4 lane RR Xing out of 2 originals. I recall stripping the original artwork off with paint thinner and repainting them a few lines at a time. Plain old white spray bomb lacquer was applied in light puffs. It came out pretty good too as I recall. Well, it looked way better than having 2 lanes of the marks facing the wrong way, and looked better than plain. :tongue:


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

*UPDATE: Restoration Project I Need Help With*

I have completely cleaned the track and removed all the traces of GREEN layout paint. I soaked the track in Simple green for 24 Hrs. which made removal of 90% of it easy. The remainder was scraped and fine sanded. Goof off on a cotton rag removed any remnants, and restored the plastic finish to look like it came out of the mold.
The rails were block sanded with 6000 grit paper and then the track was wiped with a rag with denatured alcohol. Then the rails were treated with AJ's TNT track cleaner.
I taped the intersection lines and airbrushed with white Tamiya acrylic paint and then covered with fine spray of clear satin lacquear to set and hold the acrylic.
This so far is the result:










Next came the difficult part. I tried 4 attempts and a few hours to make a template using 4 mil plastic, Packing tape and cardboard to make a stencil for the " S T O P ". Which by the way is an Arial Font size 16 *BOLD* font with double spacing between each letter.
Every attempt failed miserably! You need a steady hand and with my Parkinson's that is an impossibility.
The Dry rub was next and I couldn't find one with the right Font size of 16PT font.
I then went to Staples with printed page with the word "*S T O P*" in correct size and spacing in hand. For $9.95 plus tax I am having a stamp made, that I was told can be used with acrylic paint. So in 7 -10 days I'll post the next update.
If all else fails remove lamppost base and glue to new intersection.


----------

